# Start Here > Guest Forum >  I find it funny how all the inflation truthers disappeared...

## 56ktarget

For years they have been claiming the official govt data was cooked data because food and gas wasn't included, even though core inflation was low or nonexistent. Now that gas prices have dropped due to Obama's fantastic above-all energy policy, we have started to see with _deflation_ once those two are included. Funny how nobody five years of "OMG the commie Bernanke and marxist OBama devlaue US DOLLAR???" has led to exactly the opposite: the strongest dollar in decades... so strong in fact that most economist now say it will hurt the economy. Lol Paulites, you lose again.

----------


## thoughtomator

If your momma wasn't the one feeding and clothing you and keeping the lights on, the inflation that is already present would be incredibly obvious to you.

----------


## oyarde

Someone will have to explain the fantastic energy policy to me and the most excellent value of paper dollars .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> the strongest dollar in decades...



Decades???  
Not according to this chart.







http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/currency




> The United States Dollar increased to 97.29 US dollars in March from 95.29 in February of 2015. The United States Dollar averaged 97.31 from 1967 until 2015, reaching an all time high of 164.72 in February of 1985 and a record low of 71.58 in April of 2008.



I can even verify that from personal experience. The exchange rate for the Filipino peso is around 44 per dollar. This IS a rise from 39 pesos not long ago, but still not approaching 56-57 of about 10 years ago.






.

----------


## dannno

> so strong in fact that most economist now say it will hurt the economy.


Maybe you shouldn't listen to economists who think that being able to buy more is bad for the economy.

----------


## squarepusher

> For years they have been claiming the official govt data was cooked data because food and gas wasn't included, even though core inflation was low or nonexistent. Now that gas prices have dropped due to Obama's fantastic above-all energy policy, we have started to see with _deflation_ once those two are included. Funny how nobody five years of "OMG the commie Bernanke and marxist OBama devlaue US DOLLAR???" has led to exactly the opposite: the strongest dollar in decades... so strong in fact that most economist now say it will hurt the economy. Lol Paulites, you lose again.


gotta give this man some credit!  Dollar is strongest in a long time, despite naysayers.

----------


## dannno

> gotta give this man some credit!  Dollar is strongest in a long time, despite naysayers.


How are you at technical analysis?

----------


## Ronin Truth

I could really use a laugh too.  How DID they all disappear?

----------


## acptulsa

In yer dreams.

You gonna share whatever that is that yer smokin'?

----------


## jmdrake

> Decades???  
> Not according to this chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP doesn't know the difference between "decades" and "in a decade."  And of course he's not going to actually hang around and try to defend his BS.

----------


## angelatc

> For years they have been claiming the official govt data was cooked data because food and gas wasn't included, even though core inflation was low or nonexistent. Now that gas prices have dropped due to Obama's fantastic above-all energy policy, we have started to see with _deflation_ once those two are included. Funny how nobody five years of "OMG the commie Bernanke and marxist OBama devlaue US DOLLAR???" has led to exactly the opposite: the strongest dollar in decades... so strong in fact that most economist now say it will hurt the economy. Lol Paulites, you lose again.


The CBO agrees with us though.  It isn't a matter of "if" inflation hits, it is only a matter of when.  And I am fairly sure that the dollar is not nearly as strong as it used to be.  What is your source for that statement?

----------


## acptulsa

> The CBO agrees with us though.  It isn't a matter of "if" inflation hits, it is only a matter of when.  And I am fairly sure that the dollar is not nearly as strong as it used to be.  What is your source for that statement?


Inflation is already underway.  When the CBO says inflation is inevitable, you've already seen a bunch of it.  You can't print that much lettuce and have it hold value, no matter how abysmal the 'money velocity' is.

And when the shills say the FRN is strong, they don't mean it can buy a can of beans.  They mean it has gone down in value a little less than the Euro, the Yuen, and most particularly the Ruble.

----------


## KCIndy

I use the "Famous Amos" index.

A couple of years ago a box of Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies (with pecans!) cost $2.99/box at my local supermarket.

About a year go the price jumped to $3.99, and just recently it changed and is now at $4.50.  

I'm heartbroken.         What's the world coming to??

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## 56ktarget

Non-sequitur once again, Anti-Federalist. Explain why that is bad and maybe you'll have more credibility.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Non-sequitur once again, Anti-Federalist. Explain why that is bad and maybe you'll have more credibility.


Loss of purchasing power has been outstripped by any increases in median income.

ETA - Maybe I was not being clear.

Income increases have not kept pace with inflation, or more properly put, a de-valued currency.

----------


## jllundqu

> For years they have been claiming the official govt data was cooked data because food and gas wasn't included, even though core inflation was low or nonexistent. Now that gas prices have dropped due to Obama's fantastic above-all energy policy, we have started to see with _deflation_ once those two are included. Funny how nobody five years of "OMG the commie Bernanke and marxist OBama devlaue US DOLLAR???" has led to exactly the opposite: the strongest dollar in decades... so strong in fact that most economist now say it will hurt the economy. Lol Paulites, you lose again.


I like to know how the "Obama all-above energy policy" had anything to do with gas prices.  Obama and Co. have done everything in their power to prevent oil and gas companies from operating in the U.S.  The drop in oil prices is a testament to the fact that hard working americans in Texas, Dakotas, Alaska, etc. have given Obama the finger and decided to frak, drill, and ignore the fake global warming BS and given YOU the lowest gas prices in a very long time...

Obama is the reason gas prices are down..... now I've heard everything...

----------


## presence

> Non-sequitur once again, Anti-Federalist. Explain why that is bad and maybe you'll have more credibility.


This is very simple.

1995 gas was a $1 and a pound of beef was a $1

2015 gas is $3 and a pound of beef is $3

Are you telling me everyone got 3X pay raises in the past two decades?

----------


## phill4paul

A pound of hamburger was $7 at the grocery store today. Inflation "truthers." Lol.

----------


## Sam I am

> Maybe you shouldn't listen to economists who think that being able to buy more is bad for the economy.


I believe that the theory is, that if the value of your currency increases, that causes people from other countries to be less able to buy from you.

----------


## green73

> Non-sequitur once again, Anti-Federalist. Explain why that is bad *and maybe you'll have more credibility*.

----------


## acptulsa

> Non-sequitur once again, Anti-Federalist. Explain why that is bad and maybe you'll have more credibility.


You pop off in _this_ forum, literally surrounded by discussions of inflation, completely blind, and make this silly assed claim, and you're talking about the credibility of others?

Pretty good comedy schtick, bud.

Inflation isn't just a reason there's no middle class any more, it's the main reason, and almost the sole reason.  Yes, that's right.  Your precious Fed, with it's 'elastic money supply', and which has never prevented an economic crisis like it was supposed to do and has always prolonged recessions rather than alleviating them, has devalued the dollar faster than anyone could get raises, and has destroyed the middle class.

And just because you spend the rest of your internet time on sites that censor comments with these facts faster than a cat censors a mouse does not mean the truth is no longer out there.  The people who are becoming the most ridiculously rich 1% the world has ever seen while you thoughtlessly regurgitate their talking points like a demented parrot have not yet managed to shut the smart ones up.




> I think what the newcomer to this discussion has the most trouble understanding is the dollar is not a dollar--it's a nickel.
> 
> What do I mean?  Well, my old man got out of the Army Air Corps after WWII and got himself a good job paying a dollar an hour.  How is that a good job?  Easy--it was 1946 and the dollar was still a dollar.  As in, when he wanted a Pepsi he paid a nickel for it--now it costs a dollar.  When he wanted to ride a bus, he put seven cents in the meter, or a nickel and a half--now it costs a buck and a half.  When he wanted to sit down and have a cup of regular old coffee, he paid a dime, or two nickels--now it costs two bucks.  When he put gas in the car (it was always cheap in Oklahoma), he paid 14.9 cents per gallon, or three nickles--now it costs three bucks.  When he was hungry for lunch, he bought a deluxe double hamburger with all the trimmings for a silver quarter, or five nickles--now it costs five bucks.  When he wanted to go to a movie, he paid thirty-five cents or seven nickles--now it costs seven bucks.  And when he shopped for a new top  of the line Dodge Custom with heater and radio and other options, it would set him back two grand, or forty thousand nickles--now it costs forty thousand dollars.
> 
> The Pepsi isn't any wetter, the gas doesn't burn any brighter, the double burger isn't any more filling, and the movie doesn't last any longer today (with no newsreel, serial and cartoon, it actually doesn't last as long).  So, there's only one explanation.  The dollar is no longer worth a dollar.  The dollar is worth a nickel.  Period.
> 
> Why do you think all the five and ten cent stores have been replaced with dollar stores?


Everyone knows there's inflation, bud.  If the 'truthers' are making less noise lately it's because the propagandizers aren't pushing too hard for fear of having their sanity questioned.  Well, the ones with any brains at all are, anyway.

----------


## Acala

Keep in mind the following:
1. You can have inflation that keeps prices are stable when they otherwise would have fallen.  So you can't judge inflation by prices.
2. The strength of the dollar versus other currencies is only an indicator of RELATIVE inflation.  It says nothing about how much damage inflation is doing.

----------


## JK/SEA

can we get 56k to be a mod?...

i love drama.

----------


## Todd

> can we get 56k to be a mod?...
> 
> i love drama.


Doubtful




> 56ktarget has not made any friends yet

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> 



LOL.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> gotta give this man some credit!  Dollar is strongest in a long time, despite naysayers.


Dude, the dollar is being measured against a basket of currencies that is also falling.  It's just a matter of which currency is falling the fastest.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> A pound of hamburger was $7 at the grocery store today. Inflation "truthers." Lol.


The people that deny inflation are the ones that don't buy their own food. That is the only explanation I can think of for how you wouldn't notice it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I find it funny how all the inflation truthers disappeared...


I find it funny how you disappeared from this thread.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Keep in mind the following:
> 1. You can have inflation that keeps prices are stable when they otherwise would have fallen.  So you can't judge inflation by prices.
> 2. The strength of the dollar versus other currencies is only an indicator of RELATIVE inflation.  It says nothing about how much damage inflation is doing.


3. price inflation and currency inflation are different creatures (though have correlations in certain instances).

----------


## Danke

> can we get 56k to be a mod?...
> 
> i love drama.


It would beat our current bunch.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It would beat our current bunch.


< inserts picture of Wal Marx person here >

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It would beat our current bunch.


Truth.

----------

